# Workhorse Offers New Screen Preregistration System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Workhorse Screen Preregistration System is designed to save hours of time by quickly and easily positioning artwork on screens for fast setup on press. Eliminating wasted product will have you making a return on your investment in no time and worrying about the consistency of your designs will be a thing of the past.

To use, simply expose screens using the screen placement grid and exposure unit jig. Once artwork is exposed, mount the registration pallet on the press. Next move it to each print head, putting the screen frame in contact with the pallet at the three registration points.

The Workhorse Screen Preregistration System can be used with wood, aluminum and roller screen frames and is compatible with all Workhorse screen printing presses. It includes a registration/pallet jig, exposure unit jig, screen placement grid, pallet stop, carrier sheets and a pin bar set.

Complete preregistration packages are available in four sizes: 20” x 24”, 20” x 28”, 23” x 31” and 25” x 36”. 

To learn more about the Preregistration System, go to https://www.workhorseproducts.com/accessories. 

For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (602) 437-2305; toll free at (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service


----------

